# Need help with using a crown bit without a guide bearing on some cove cuts



## ak6143 (Jan 12, 2011)

I recently cut some larger coves on the table saw (3in wide x 7/8 deep) on some 2 in poplar stock. Now Ive got a crown bit (rockler) that I want to cut a profile on one side of my piece. Ive made a few passes and I think Ive found where I want the depth to be, however without a bearing on the bit, Im confused as to how I accomplish this. Since I am not using the very bottom of the bit (its below the table) I could essentially run the piece forever until I had nothing left. Any input on how I can make a jig or something so that the stock will no longer be cut once I have the depth I like? Thank you


----------



## ak6143 (Jan 12, 2011)

One thing I didnt mention, Im using the blue Rockler fence with a wooden fence screwed to it. Because that blue fence is solid all the way from end to end, I cant bring it any closer to the bit because it will hit the fence. I guess the best option is throw a thick shim under the fence, so that the bit will clear the top of the fence as it moves forward?


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Take the rockler fence off and use a temp fence made from a straight piece of wood. Bury the bit in the fence the right depth and alignment to make the cut safely.

Good Luck.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## ak6143 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

